# Baby Pigeons Won't Eat



## LoveSatinettes (Jul 20, 2017)

I have two, one month old Classic Oriental Frills and they're pretty terrified of me right now. They're letting me get closer to them without running, but they're definitely not friendly yet. I've only had them for two days and they were shipped to me.

They're also not eating or drinking on their own. I had to feed them some pellets and water today by opening their beaks.

I saw CBL said he has some techniques on how to tame pigeons easily, but since I'm new I can't PM anyone.

Will they get better in time? Are they not eating because they're still a bit scared?

I'm new to birds and pigeons.
Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Were they able to eat before they were shipped to you? If not, try handfeeding them defrosted peas, they quickly learn to eat them by themselves. Aim for about 35 peas 3 times daily and always leave a small bowl of peas with them. Once they are able to pick up the peas you can start adding some seeds till eventually they only eat the seeds. You can dip the tip of the beak (not over the nostrils) in a small bowl of water to get them to start drinking.

They are in a new environment, just give them time to settle down. You can offer them unsalted raw chopped up peanuts (when they are eating by themselves) as a treat. Pigeons just love them. Never chase them around the room. They will eventually learn to trust you, you just need to be patient.


----------



## LoveSatinettes (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks so much for the reply. 

The breeder said that it's highly unusual. It's been three days and they haven't actually consumed anything on their own.

I actually opened their beaks yesterday and fed them some pellets. They drank some water from a straw that I put to their beaks but not from their actual water bowl.

I've made their feed smaller by crushing it, but they still don't swallow it on their own. I put some cherry pieces and sunflower seeds in their cage as well with no luck.

Tomorrow I'm going to make a powder from the pellets and mix with water to feed them.

Their still scared of me, but they will perch on my shoulder for a time before trying to fly off.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You really should try the pea method, it works well. Also be careful of putting water in their mouths, they can easily aspirate. Rather try the method I suggested, you might have to do this a couple of times before they get the idea.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Definitely don't give water via a straw, even if the breeder advises it because it's a very tricky process and any small amount trickling down that air hole under their tongue could quickly kill them. With the defrosted peas you don't need to worry about them drinking because they contain enough moisture and soon they'll start to try eating them on their own. I found with my baby birds the seed they all started to wean on was hemp seeds, they're easy for them to pick up and they're small too. They all still love their hemp treats and know the bag when it rustles. I get mine from a grocery store, human grade seeds because they only have them now and again as treats. 
With a straw you can't accurately control the flow of liquid and if their beak fills up it's easy for that air hole to act as a drain - straight into the lungs. Not worth the risk.


----------

